# Share horse: am I expecting too much?



## Safiya (14 September 2018)

I'm looking for a share horse, I'm happy to do duties morning and evening if it is near to home or work, and just evening duties if it isn't close, I just want something sensible, not bothered on age or ability, with a school available

I'm happy to pay £30 a week with 2 or 3 days.

Am I expecting too much for the price? 

Most I see seem to be £250 a month for 2 days a week on DIY livery


----------



## Pinkvboots (14 September 2018)

That does seem a bit much I think the going rate is £10 to £15 a day but you may be expected to muck out and feed and basically do the horse on your days.


----------



## Safiya (14 September 2018)

Pinkvboots said:



			That does seem a bit much I think the going rate is £10 to £15 a day but you may be expected to muck out and feed and basically do the horse on your days.
		
Click to expand...

I'm fine with mucking out etc. 

£10-£15 a day plus a bit towards feet was what I was expecting but the ones that are £200+ I know what yards they're on and livery is only £80-£150 a month.


----------



## Pinkvboots (14 September 2018)

Safiya said:



			I'm fine with mucking out etc. 

£10-£15 a day plus a bit towards feet was what I was expecting but the ones that are £200+ I know what yards they're on and livery is only £80-£150 a month.
		
Click to expand...

It is a bit steep even if the horse was on full livery, where are you looking?


----------



## Safiya (15 September 2018)

Pinkvboots said:



			It is a bit steep even if the horse was on full livery, where are you looking?
		
Click to expand...

Hertfordshire area


----------



## Safiya (15 September 2018)

I've also never shared before so not sure what to expect? 

And I worry about offending people when I ask how much but have to reply with"sorry, I can't afford that much a month/week"


----------



## redapple (15 September 2018)

Definitely steep! I've paid as little as £5 per day and a max of £16. The 3 that we £5  day were once a day visit with jobs, the £16 was full livery. I'm south Yorks.


----------



## Fluffypiglet (15 September 2018)

I&#8217;m in Surrey area and a few years ago had a horse share for which I paid £80 per month for two days a week with only a few duties required. You could probably have your own horse for not much more than they are asking!


----------



## Shay (15 September 2018)

I charge £25 per day for sharer on DD's outgrown PC competition pony - with chores.  If they choose to have the yard do his chores that is £10 on top - but direct to the yard not me.  And this is in fact less than he costs to keep.

Livery isn't the only cost.  You have to factor in feed, hay, insurance, shoes, vaccinations, dentist, physio, wear and tear on daily stuff like tack & rugs.  The owner carries all the risks for damaged kit, injured horse etc. I also offer transport for competitions / rallies etc. at no additional cost so I must maintain the trailer and tow car.  (Which of course I would for the others anyway!)

If the person you share with is charging you what the horse costs to keep each day then in fact you could absolutely have your own horse for the same money.  But it is your horse 7 days a week, not 2 or 3.  When you go on holiday, or when you can't get to the yard you have to pay someone else.  When that rug breaks, the saddle gets dropped, the wheelbarrow needs replacing that is for you to pay.  When the horse gets ill or in injured - you have to pay the excess - and possibly the full costs. If the horse is lame and can't be ridden for a while. When they get older and retire they still have to be kept. You still have to pay for all that.  You.   Not your sharer.

Don't get me wrong we have had mostly great sharers - and I never have to advertise for them.  Pony is well known and sought after.  He does his job and the child moves on to the next one - most commonly their own first one.  And he has a home for life.  Money isn't the issue, having him worked isn't the issue.  This is genuinely what it costs (except it isn't quite because I haven't put my prices up!).  

I know some share their horses for less - and that is great.  But don't be surprised if you are asked to pay the cost of actually owning the horse for that day.  And certainly don't think you can keep your own horse for £30 a week!

ETA - Sorry OP that probably sounded a bit harsh.  Its a personal bugbear.  Do keep looking for your share - also perhaps keep an eye out for opportunities to work for rides, either at a private yard (be sure they have insurance!) or at a riding school.  You can also volunteer at places like Riding for the Disabled in exchange for rides. You could check out things like your local PC Center who often have "shares" on riding school ponies or Horse Rangers if there is one near you.


----------



## Pinkvboots (15 September 2018)

Safiya said:



			Hertfordshire area
		
Click to expand...

Have sent you a private message


----------



## Auslander (15 September 2018)

I've got a livery here who'd bite your hand off for that! Shame you're not in Berkshire!


----------



## Safiya (15 September 2018)

Shay said:



			I charge £25 per day for sharer on DD's outgrown PC competition pony - with chores.  If they choose to have the yard do his chores that is £10 on top - but direct to the yard not me.  And this is in fact less than he costs to keep.

Livery isn't the only cost.  You have to factor in feed, hay, insurance, shoes, vaccinations, dentist, physio, wear and tear on daily stuff like tack & rugs.  The owner carries all the risks for damaged kit, injured horse etc. I also offer transport for competitions / rallies etc. at no additional cost so I must maintain the trailer and tow car.  (Which of course I would for the others anyway!)

If the person you share with is charging you what the horse costs to keep each day then in fact you could absolutely have your own horse for the same money.  But it is your horse 7 days a week, not 2 or 3.  When you go on holiday, or when you can't get to the yard you have to pay someone else.  When that rug breaks, the saddle gets dropped, the wheelbarrow needs replacing that is for you to pay.  When the horse gets ill or in injured - you have to pay the excess - and possibly the full costs. If the horse is lame and can't be ridden for a while. When they get older and retire they still have to be kept. You still have to pay for all that.  You.   Not your sharer.

Don't get me wrong we have had mostly great sharers - and I never have to advertise for them.  Pony is well known and sought after.  He does his job and the child moves on to the next one - most commonly their own first one.  And he has a home for life.  Money isn't the issue, having him worked isn't the issue.  This is genuinely what it costs (except it isn't quite because I haven't put my prices up!).  

I know some share their horses for less - and that is great.  But don't be surprised if you are asked to pay the cost of actually owning the horse for that day.  And certainly don't think you can keep your own horse for £30 a week!

ETA - Sorry OP that probably sounded a bit harsh.  Its a personal bugbear.  Do keep looking for your share - also perhaps keep an eye out for opportunities to work for rides, either at a private yard (be sure they have insurance!) or at a riding school.  You can also volunteer at places like Riding for the Disabled in exchange for rides. You could check out things like your local PC Center who often have "shares" on riding school ponies or Horse Rangers if there is one near you.
		
Click to expand...

I fully understand horses are expensive but someone wanted £300 a month for a happy hacker, with no medical issues, that lived out 24/7/365, and I know the yard, their livery is only £80 a month. That's nearly £40 a day! Plus they wanted £60 every 6 weeks for shoes on top

I'm looking out for places to work in exchange for rides but the only place available is were I used to work and there's no way I'm going back there!


----------



## Safiya (15 September 2018)

Auslander said:



			I've got a livery here who'd bite your hand off for that! Shame you're not in Berkshire!
		
Click to expand...

I'll move!


----------



## Lindylouanne (15 September 2018)

My sharer rides B and covers the cost of his shoes. No chores and she can ride as often as she likes. If she wants to ride DP in the school and have lessons on him that's ok too. I enjoy having hacking company especially in the winter and in the summer we go on fun rides and to clinics together.


----------



## Pinkvboots (15 September 2018)

Lindylouanne said:



			My sharer rides B and covers the cost of his shoes. No chores and she can ride as often as she likes. If she wants to ride DP in the school and have lessons on him that's ok too. I enjoy having hacking company especially in the winter and in the summer we go on fun rides and to clinics together.
		
Click to expand...

I don't charge anything I am just grateful for the help with riding and having someone to ride with as well I don't expect any help with chores either.


----------



## emilyjeff (15 September 2018)

Hi no def not expecting too much.
I pay £10 a day so £120 per month and I just do water and poo pick on my days. I think it's priced accordingly though, there is no facilities at this yard, just a field with fenced off paddock to ride in. Hacking is good tho.
My last share was £50 per week for 3 days but he was on full livery so absolutely no chores and there was an arena, showjumping field and could have lessons on site if wanted.
Good luck with it! x


----------



## criso (15 September 2018)

I'm in Herts and yes there are some shares that are £200 plus but they tend to be on full livery at yards that are charging £600 or more for livery but I also know of people who charge half that though expect some chores. 

If you're on fb have to tried posting on Hertfordshire horses or Hertfordshire horse riders?


----------

